# Can someone help me root my old Samsung S6?



## RadFX (Jan 4, 2020)

I'm tired of my phone doing stuff and having files I can't control. I got rid of a pile of factory trash apps with adb shell, but it's not enough. I've read and tried various roots but they never work...likely because I don't know enough about doing it.

Can you more experienced guys help me get this thing rooted. It's a Samsung S6 G920aucs7erc1 at&t Android 7.0. I would prefer it was changed to a Canada model but that's not necessary, rooting is. Thanks!


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jan 4, 2020)

Not to knock TPU, but there are other forums that are dedicated to rooting phones.


----------



## dgianstefani (Jan 4, 2020)

XDA developers S6. We're not a googling service to find out whatever you want, do some of your own research and i'm sure XDA would be the first item on that list.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 4, 2020)

RadFX said:


> I'm tired of my phone doing stuff and having files I can't control. I got rid of a pile of factory trash apps with adb shell, but it's not enough. I've read and tried various roots but they never work...likely because I don't know enough about doing it.
> 
> Can you more experienced guys help me get this thing rooted. It's a Samsung S6 G920aucs7erc1 at&t Android 7.0. I would prefer it was changed to a Canada model but that's not necessary, rooting is. Thanks!



Go to xdaforums they are rooting experts


----------



## RadFX (Jan 5, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> XDA developers S6. We're not a googling service to find out whatever you want, do some of your own research and i'm sure XDA would be the first item on that list.



Obviously I've already done multiple searches...hence the "I've read and tried various roots but they never work"


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 5, 2020)

If you cannot help the OP... please don't post.
If someone comes to TPU for assistance... don't slam the door in their face.
This forum section was made, because, some members wanted it and were interested in Phones and Tablets.

Hopefully, RadFX, someone has done this and will see your thread; or, they may be willing to assist you.
Goodluck and carry on.


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 5, 2020)

Dude I would say Android 8.1 is good enough for that phone but anyway yes look over at XDA Forums or Google XDA Samsung S6 Root or ROM


----------



## dgianstefani (Jan 5, 2020)

RadFX said:


> Obviously I've already done multiple searches...hence the "I've read and tried various roots but they never work"


What's more likely is that you don't know what you're doing. In that case you really shouldn't be trying to root your phone as you have a high chance of bricking it. 

I've had plenty of experience rooting and installing custom roms on galaxy s4, s5 and s7. All from XDA forums where there are many excellent developers. Currently on my s10+ there's no need to root.


----------



## Prime2515102 (Jan 5, 2020)

I don't have nearly enough experience in such things to give advice on how to root your phone, but I can tell you this: make sure you have a good USB cable, and don't use front panel USB ports.

I put LineageOS on my Galaxy Note 3 (don't ask me how I did it, I followed a step-by-step with no clue what it was actually doing lol) and would have pulled my hair out if I had any.

All the tools for doing it wouldn't work right no matter what I tried; I just kept getting error after error. 

I think I ran across a thread somewhere that mentioned something about the cable so I downloaded an app to see what the current draw was while charging. It was peaking at 900mA on my newest and thickest cable. I tried four different cables with no luck.

I ordered a new cable and the phone charges at 1900mA with it (with a fairly low battery) and the apps for loading the stuff on the phone worked without issue.

I also had to plug into a USB port on the back of the computer because the front panel ports caused the same issue (this shouldn't be a problem on a laptop).

Just thought I would throw that out there because had I known these things were so picky about cables I could have saved myself a couple very frustrating hours.


----------



## RadFX (Jan 5, 2020)

I would say I'm guilty of a dollar store usb cable. lol Good advice Prime2515102.


----------



## RadFX (Feb 24, 2020)

I looked on XDA forums and it's impossible to root the AT&T Phone. I bought another phone by One Plus (an older 3t model). They are supposed to be one of the best for modding and for the least bloatware.


----------



## Regeneration (Feb 24, 2020)

You don't have to root a device to disable bloatware. You can disable apps from within Android.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 24, 2020)

RadFX said:


> I looked on XDA forums and it's impossible to root the AT&T Phone. I bought another phone by One Plus (an older 3t model). They are supposed to be one of the best for modding and for the least bloatware.



I encountered that with a Galaxy S4 from them. I have a G900T now


----------



## flmatter (Feb 24, 2020)

XDA S6   link to xda forums search for S6 then best threads


----------



## R2DSF (Feb 25, 2020)

RadFX said:


> It's a Samsung S6 G920aucs7erc1 at&t Android 7.0. I would prefer it was changed to a Canada model but that's not necessary, rooting is.


*!!!Read this!!! Then read again. 
If you procced next steps you fuse KNOX flag to 0x1, and there is no way to go back to 0x0 but reflow SoC and Flash IC on you phone. You will loose KNOX container and Samsung Pay. *

1) Disable phone relock after factory reset. Go to *Settings* -> *Security and lockscreen* -> *Find phone*. And disable relock function.
2) Go to Download mode. Turnoff you device. Press *Power On*, *Volume Down* and *Home* buttons simultaneously. After blue screen appears press *Volume Up* button and connect you device to PC.
3) Installing recovery. Download PC driver from here (if you can not download it due regional restrictions or it says 404, then PM me). Download and install Samsung ODIN. Then download custom recovery .TAR file from here. Launch ODIN and place .TAR file in AP field. Uncheck *Auto Reboot* in *Options*, then press start.
4) When all operations done, unplug your device from pc, and press *Volume Down* and *Power On* button simultaneously, after black screen appears press* Volume Up*, *Home* and *Power On* button simultaneously.
5) Swipe "*Swipe to Allow Modifications*" slider, then connect you phone to PC, download this and this (if you can not download it due regional restrictions or it says 404, then PM me), and sent them to phone memory, install .ZIP archive by *Install* command in TWRP, then reboot your device without wipes. After you phone boot up install .APK file.
6)??? PROFIT!

Before you do whatever you want with your rooted phone, it is crucial to backup your EFS partition. It contains a lot of life demanding shit such as IMEIS, NVRAM, baseband RTOS and RF oscillators allign tables. To do this install any terminal emulator from market. 
Then run:

```
su
dd if=/dev/block/sda3 of=sdcard/efs.img
```
Keep efs.img in safe place. If you brick your phone, then after restore you lost your IMEI, to restore them use saved efs.img

```
su
dd if=/sdcard/efs.img of=/dev/block/sda3
```


----------



## EricaR (Aug 5, 2020)

Flashing CF-Auto-Root binary package via Samsung Odin would be the ideal solution.But, I 'm not sure if the binary package available for your device. Visit CF-Auto-Root official website and XDA for more details. You device is carrier-locked one. So, be careful.


----------

